# botanacare "daisy"  cloner, need to make the best of this



## panic in paradise (Mar 18, 2010)

so i got a daisy... i knew not to, but had no choice realy.

they were discontinued i saw in '08, due to pump overheat, and they might invcrease thr rez size; idk if this has beed taken care of.
i also got an awesome dealk on a NZ hydro ponics ppm/temp + idk what else. my 7gallong rez on my ebb and flood said 66!, so a 5-7-10 degree raise in h20 temp shopuld be fine, and useful maybe. im sure the rez of this will not be freaking 66, nor do i want it to be hahah

i read to use 1oz earthworm casts per 10 liters, to help or kill any algae.

the sprayers will not tolerate any solids that may slip by, but are just as easy to clean if youre careful.


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 19, 2010)

so everything i would read about this device was split.

i decided to use it, or use what was parts i could some how...

i read about the clogs, and painters spray gun filter, the oversized pum heating up, and setting it to run 1 minute every 5.

i used a but of wormcast and bat guano tea, some superthrive, and set the ph to 5.8.

i cloged both of the sprayers. i then used neutrsl water, 1 tbsp earth juice catalyst(micronutes/organisms, and a couple drops of ST; ph at 5.8.

i have a NZhydro ppm/temp unit moitering it.... the ppm is 100, the temp has risen 7 degrees f in 5 hours, and is now at 77f and holding. i have an ecoplus 2 air pump running down through the middle where that little yellow rubber thing pops out, aireating a cheap- O 4" floatinglol bar airstone, ive read if the water is controlled enough in other areas, like air, and mico's, that the temp can be allowed to raise some, thus encouraging root growth. 

_pics soon._

strains:
2 purple ice
2 purple haze
1 ak47
1 (durban x thai) x c99
7 maui bigbud

itll be one hell of a grow if they all make it througth to flower...! 2 300's! MH&HPS 1 week rotations! oh my! these are all pretty long flowering girls too.

okay, heres the daisy, i think im going to have to rotate the lid, one half is getting shaded 400wMH, the other 2 t10.

the first pic is a purple haze that i will probably use a mother for a while, ii havent smoked this stuff in 14-25 years, im going to be very very thoughtful with her...!

the next is maui big bud, what else can i say... big bud usually pisses me off, i think its like a cut, but in this case, complimentary, to this classic, heady, low yielding, cruise down the beach; the BB should be like some shades, sun tan lotion, and an extension on the sun set. yeah.

i have another maui BB that is about to go into flowering. ive heard many times that bigbud is difficult to clone, maybe the maui waui, and the cloner will help...x

'Daisy' Cloner




Purplr Haze




Maui BigBud


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 19, 2010)

...bubble cloner....


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 19, 2010)

i do have a bubler in there, and could add another! that thing would be brewing! lol right off the shelf...!

i have 2 that are for a 20 gal rez each, and two 6w dual ecoplus airpumps.

Edit: this really has me thinking, a i have a dual ecoplus digi timer, and a 15min increment timer as well. i cant imagine running my veg flood for 15 at a time.. its more like 2-3. oh well there goes that.

still, i have two heavy air stones and a dual 6w air pump. that pump in the daisy cloner is pretty nice - and im getting into rockwool, well i have two 3 gallon pots with growcubes flowering, or about to be. i also have a jorges diamond in a 4x4 block, and have more 4x's to play with.

i guess i need to see how much h2o contact there is, but i may throw those air stones in....? the sprayer works nicely though, its small, could use a smaller pump, but you can double or triple up the spots; the stems keep a hanging drip of water on them, while it mists away...! _can you tell its my first aeroponic experience...?_ not my first with pumps, and those can be fun, and productive


----------

